# Sammy



## Bo Delicious (Feb 2, 2013)

When not sleeping, she's a big Syracuse basketball fan.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammy is so sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

awww sammy is adorable!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Love these sweet puppy faces! Sammy is so cute!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sammy is a cutie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sam is a real cute pup


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute pics of your adorable girl, great to see her enjoying College BB at an early age.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

So adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Bo Delicious (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's a picture of Sadie, the golden I had growing up- probably circa 1993 next to Sammy.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

what a sweetie! thanks for sharing


----------



## Bo Delicious (Feb 2, 2013)

Frenemies for life!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

such a cute picture, but it looks as if your older pup is just barely tolerating Sammy! Is he/she getting used to Sammy?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sammy is a doll... Thanks for my shot of "puppy" for the day!


----------



## Bo Delicious (Feb 2, 2013)

Wendy427 said:


> such a cute picture, but it looks as if your older pup is just barely tolerating Sammy! Is he/she getting used to Sammy?


Poor Jada is doing her best to put up with her. Sammy follows her, nips at her tail, tries to eat her food, and has basically stolen her thunder. All of that considered, she's been very patient and little by little getting used to her.

We had to put our beagle down right after Xmas, and Jada was in a shell for about a week or so after that. I'm guessing she'll be fine with Sammy once she stops getting harassed on an hourly basis.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sammy looks a lot like Sadie did at this age-soo cute.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

aww your pup is adorable and I love the name  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bo Delicious (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a little sweetie Sammy is


----------



## Bo Delicious (Feb 2, 2013)

Sammy at 10 weeks. She seemingly doubled in size with a blink of the eye


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sammy's so adorable, they change and grow so fast this first year.


----------



## Bo Delicious (Feb 2, 2013)

Nap time!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammy is so sweet! Yep, they do grow very, very fast.


----------

